
The Creepy Anglerfish Comes to Light - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/science/anglerfish-bioluminescence-deep-sea.html
======
zawerf
You might've seen monkfish or ankimo(japanese for monkfish liver) on the menus
of fancy restaurants before.

Turns out monkfish is a type of anglerfish! I learned this while bingeing a
weird part of youtube where you can see how fish are prepped:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noR2am-
pz_8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noR2am-pz_8)

~~~
misterprime
While not delicious on it's own, I find ankimo goes REALLY WELL with Japanese
beer.

------
thiagomgd
[http://archive.is/cmzZs](http://archive.is/cmzZs)

------
zaat
Well, Finding Nemo deserves a remake.

~~~
johnhenry
I really hope Disney starts doing Pixar remakes with real actors and/or
realistic visuals.

